# Need help wiring 110v AC motor to drum switch



## bodaver32 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello,

I am working on a project and I need to wire up a 110v single phase AC motor to a drum switch so that I can reverse the direction.

I have included pictures of the motor wiring diagram, motor wiring connections, and switch diagrams.  I want to wire the motor for high speed.

Thanks for any help as I am not good at the electrical side of things.

Greg


----------



## valleyboy101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Greg,
Is that a furnace blower motor?  If so it may not have any provision for reversing. I see provisions for hi-lo speed, but generally if a motor is reversible it will give the connection changes for reverse rotation on the first nameplate that you show in your pics.  Maybe I'm way off base.
Sorry that I can't be more help,
Michael


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 3, 2014)

valleyboy101 said:


> Hi Greg,
> Is that a furnace blower motor?  If so it may not have any provision for reversing. I see provisions for hi-lo speed, but generally if a motor is reversible it will give the connection changes for reverse rotation on the first nameplate that you show in your pics.  Maybe I'm way off base.
> Sorry that I can't be more help,
> Michael



It says "For cw rot interchange red and black".


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 4, 2014)

bodaver32 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am working on a project and I need to wire up a 110v single phase AC motor to a drum switch so that I can reverse the direction.
> 
> ...



Disconnect the red and black wires.  You are going to extend them over to the switch.

Connect AC hot to switch 5.
Connect AC neutral to motor HI.
Connect switch 6 to motor COM.

Connect motor 2 to  switch 3.
Connect motor red to switch 1.
Connect motor 4 to switch 2.
Connect motor black to switch 4.


                                                                                   I'll try to upload a diagram later.


----------



## bodaver32 (Jan 4, 2014)

John,  thanks!!

I chased the wires down today and this is what I observed.

Bear with my descriptions....

There are 4 wires coming from the windings:

 Orange =  from the windings to a points switch. When switch is closed (?) the switch completes the circuit and the wire goes to the "low" terminal post.  When the switch is open (?) it completes the circuit to the light blue wire, which goes to the "high" terminal post.

 Black = from windings to a points switch.  The switch completes the circuit when it opens/closes.  This goes to the "low" terminal post.

 Yellow = from windings and goes directly to the "High" terminal post.

 Red = from windings to the "com" terminal post.


----------

